# Palacios Municipales - Municipios



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Qué pasó con el 3er. piso de la Mun. de Trujillo?


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Buen Thread. 

La Municipalidad de Lima se ve muy bien, sin embargo el detalle de la bandera es, simplemente, ridiculo... ni que fuera la sede del Imperio del Tahuantinsuyo (que por cierto nunca tuvo bandera). 
Por otro lado, la Municipalidad de Rímac debería mudarse. Está en una zona muy insegura y además sus instalaciones se encuentran bastante descuidadas. 
Y bueno, ultimamente, se han construido edificios municipales bastantes huachafos en todo el Perú con muros cortinas y colores chillones que en algunos casos alteran el paisaje del distrito en donde se encuentran.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La que me gusta es la de Lima, se ve imponente es muy linda, pero como que su altura opaca un poco la de Palacio que esta en la misma plaza, sin embargo viendo solo la de Palacio, te quedas feliz por lo que ves


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

La de Trujillo está excelente, la de Lima es inmensa pero no me gusta su color.

Y porfavor no pongan la de Arequipa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> La de Trujillo está excelente, la de Lima es inmensa pero no me gusta su color.
> 
> Y porfavor no pongan la de Arequipa.


Que le ves de malo al de Arequipa? yo lo veo un edificio normal, mejor pongo las fotos y que comenten  pero las traigo en estos dias


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

el palacio municipal de la perla es uno de los mas modernos creo junto con el de los olivos si no me equivoco, nadie tiene fotos de ellos??


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

No sé por qué quieres eliminar el threadhno::bash:me parece interesante.

Alguién sabe dónde queda la Municipalidad de Surco ahora?

Municipalidad de San Isidro en el parque El Olivar:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hasta ahora la que más me gusta es la de Trujillo


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lía, creo que Azzurro sólo quería eliminar un post extra, no el thread entero. 




Lia_01 said:


> No sé por qué quieres eliminar el
> threadhno::bash:me parece interesante.
> 
> Alguién sabe dónde queda la Municipalidad de Surco ahora?
> ...


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

perupd said:


> *La Municipalidad de Trujillo*
> 
> Hace bastante:
> 
> ...


^^


Sky, Libidito, ¿qué paso con el tercer nivel de este edificio?. :dunno:
.
.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Se cayo en el terremoto del 70,pero resien se les prendio el foco y quieren denuevo construir el tercer piso.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me pregunté lo mismo que Elías, gracias por la respuesta Diego. Por cierto, la Municipalidad de San Isidro es muy bonito, gracias por la foto Lía.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> Alguién sabe dónde queda la Municipalidad de Surco ahora?


^^ mmm en Av. Monte de los Olivos.. es paralela a Velasco Astete 

aunque en la pagina web de la municipalidad encontre esto::

Palacio Municipal - Jr. Bolognesi 275, Plaza de Armas Central 477-7272
Local Comunal Loma Amarilla - Av. Monte de los Olivos 545 Central 274-5300


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> ¿ ... ?
> 
> 
> Había visto la bandera gay del tahuantinsuyo en el palacio de gobierno pero nunca en la municipalidad... Será que Castañeda patea con los dos pies?


la bandera gay y la bandera del tawantinsuyo son distinta pero similares e iguales a simple vista, la bandera gay tiene 6 colores mientras que la del tawantinsuyo tiene 7


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Yo tampoco XD*

No quiero eliminar el thread Lia, a mi tambien me parece interesnate , solo queria eliminar unos post mal subidos mios, q fueron diligintemente arreglados por mis queridisimos camaradas foristas, siempre prestos a darme una mano 

Saludos,

Gianfranco.



Lia_01 said:


> No sé por qué quieres eliminar el threadhno::bash:me parece interesante.
> 
> Alguién sabe dónde queda la Municipalidad de Surco ahora?
> 
> Municipalidad de San Isidro en el parque El Olivar:


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Yo me pregunto*

Durante los 7 u 8 gobiernos de Murgia, del APRA (q barvaro!!) la municipalidad de Trujillo estuvo roja y hoy es azul, tendra q ver con los colores del partido que gobierna?

Yo me pregunto pq los toldos, postes eléctricos, tachos de basura, letreros de la municipalidad, son pintados con los colores del partido al q pertenece el alcalde de tal o cual distrito, en vez de usar los colores del municipio?..creo q uno de los pocos q no hacia eso era Darggent en Surco. En San Miguel por ej, todo es verde y rojo (Unidad Nacional) y en la Perla todo es Rosado (aj!)

Saludos multicolor,

GCA




Xoceelias said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Sky, Libidito, ¿qué paso con el tercer nivel de este edificio?. :dunno:
> ...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Azzurro said:


> Yo me pregunto pq los toldos, postes eléctricos, tachos de basura, letreros de la municipalidad, son pintados con los colores del partido al q pertenece el alcalde de tal o cual distrito, en vez de usar los colores del municipio?..creo q uno de los pocos q no hacia eso era Darggent en Surco. En San Miguel por ej, todo es verde y rojo (Unidad Nacional) y en la Perla todo es Rosado (aj!)


Más monces (por no decir otra cosa)... Pudiendo usar la plata en otras cosas más útiles, se les ocurre gastarla en pintar los POSTES DE LUZ hno:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Ok Azurro:lol:

Alguién sabe que pasó con la Municipalidad de CHICLAYO la que incendiaron? ya la reconstruyeron???*


----------



## WG-85 (Jul 26, 2006)

Los palacios municipales de Lima, Trujillo y San Isidro, estan muy bonitoskay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Azzurro said:


> Yo me pregunto pq los toldos, postes eléctricos, tachos de basura, letreros de la municipalidad, son pintados con los colores del partido al q pertenece el alcalde de tal o cual distrito, en vez de usar los colores del municipio?..creo q uno de los pocos q no hacia eso era Darggent en Surco. En San Miguel por ej, todo es verde y rojo (Unidad Nacional) y en la Perla todo es Rosado (aj!)
> 
> Saludos multicolor,
> 
> GCA


Porque todos son unos huachafos...esa es la razón. En San Isidro tampoco se hace eso.


----------



## marquiño (Oct 21, 2007)

la nueva sede de la municipalidad de arequipa es horrorosa, menos mal que no se mostraron fotos interiores.Por eso el pedido de mucha gente en que no se muestre ese bodrio que tenemos como municipalidad.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no se preocupen..qu cuando sea alcalde lo primero será construir una nueva muni para AQP....:lol:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> No me gusta para nada. Un puente que cruza el césped? Para qué?


Pues para las quinceañeras, para que más va a ser


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> Pues para las quinceañeras, para que más va a ser


Claro...duh...:lol:


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol: Bueno que se va a hacer ya las puso.
Esta Municipalidad si que es desagrable, quien habrá sido el albañil que la diseñó:|


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lu! said:


> :lol: Bueno que se va a hacer ya las puso.
> Esta Municipalidad si que es desagrable, quien habrá sido el albañil que la diseñó:|


hno:hno:hno:

Quisieron las fotos de la municipalidad, bueno las puse, si es verdad por dentro es terrible muy fea, por fuera la veo normal, podría decir lo mismo de muchas municipalidades que son horrorosas jijijiji :lol::lol::lol: pero hay un respeto que se debe mantener


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Municipalidad de Tumbes*

*La foto no es muy nitida, pero es la unica q pude encontrar, si alguien tiene una mejor, sera bien recibida XD*


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Bellísimo Palacio Municipal de Chiclayo*

Antes del desastre


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Municipalidad de Huaraz*

Hmm...no me gusta mucho q digamos..pero facil por dentro es mejor XD


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Municipalidad de Ica*

Antes del terremoto, no sé como estará ahora


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La de Chiclayo es bien elegante, espero que la recuperen pronto. La de Ica es simpática, se nota que la diseño el mismo arquitecto que estuvo a cargo de la última remodelación de la Municipalidad de Lima. La de Tumbes...pucha, hace media horia había desayunado...casi vomito al ver la foto...:S


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Jaja*

Cualquier mamarracho es no?, toy tratando de buscarle su angulo..pero no lo encuentro!!! Sorry si hay algun tumbesino q se pueda sentir mal por los comentarios, pero en verdad no es nadita estética la muni. 



J Block said:


> La de Chiclayo es bien elegante, espero que la recuperen pronto. La de Ica es simpática, se nota que la diseño el mismo arquitecto que estuvo a cargo de la última remodelación de la Municipalidad de Lima. La de Tumbes...pucha, hace media horia había desayunado...casi vomito al ver la foto...:S


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Más imágenes gracias a Flickr...

Muncipalidad de Chiclayo










Municipalidad de Lambayeque









Municipalidad de Huaripampa en el Valle del Mantaro


----------



## peruanito (Mar 16, 2007)

mmm quizas si le quitaran las lunas mmmm? solo con arcos quedaria bien la muni de arequipa, y el puente????? quien entiende la arquitectura moderna:lol: jeje


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

La de Lima y Trujillo estan muy lindas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

A mí me gusta la de Huaraz. Simplona, pero me gusta. Jaja...


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*:/*

Q bueno q ya esten recuperando la muni de Chiclayo q es de las más lindas q he visto.

Definitivamente la muni de Huaripampa no me inspira ningun buen comentario, asi q guardo un bullicioso silencio :/



DoctorZero said:


> Más imágenes gracias a Flickr...
> 
> Muncipalidad de Chiclayo
> 
> ...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustan más las municipalidades de Cusco y Chiclayo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonitos palacios municipales ! Las de Tumbes y Huaripampa, mejor evito comentar... 

Este es uno de los mas interesantes threads que he visto. Hay munis que no habia visto nunca al margen de si son bonitas o huachafas...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La de Lambayeque con una limpiadita y una buena pintada ... color sobrio porfaaa ... ps se vería bakan.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

No hay necesidad de pintarla... Así nomás se ve muy bien.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

La de Lambayeque está wow! :drool:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> No hay necesidad de pintarla... Así nomás se ve muy bien.


Kizá no de pintarla, pero si de limpiarla


----------



## peruanito (Mar 16, 2007)

*muni oxapampa*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Parece una posta médica o pabellón de colegio nacional...


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Y esa bandera???*

Me recuerda la de Jamaica, no sé pq..jeje

Hmm...de hecho q hay mejores construcciones q esa..pero tmb las hay peores 



peruanito said:


>


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Municipio de Corongo (Ancash)*

Simpatico:










Dónde queda Corongo:










Redescubriendo el Perú XD


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Municipalidad de Ilo (Moquegua)*

Esta me dejó asombrado, no necesariamente de forma positiva XD


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Del Sur nos vamos pal Norte...Santiago de Chuco (La Libertad)*

Hmmm...por lo menos se ve q tienen siempre presente a Cesar Vallejo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Azzurro said:


> Esta me dejó asombrado, no necesariamente de forma positiva XD


Este...no...no...no...

Nop.


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*De la Selva su Municipalidad  - Coronel Portillo, Pucallpa*


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Una de Lima: Municipalidad de Barranco*


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Otra distrital: Municipalidad de Santa Anita*

Ningun comentario, ni a favor ni en contra...talvez el color :nuts:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

veo que en la recuperación de la muni de Chiclayo, tiene la muni de alla casi el mismo eslogan con la muni de AQP... Recuperando el tiempo perdido --- Contra el tiempo Perdido...:lol:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

¿Y esas lunas? ...uke:


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

Municipalidad de Chachapoyas - Amazonas


----------



## marquiño (Oct 21, 2007)

Bueno la municipalidad de Ilo es mucho mejor que la mayoria de edificios municipales que se muestran en este post, y en las fotos no se aprecia en toda su magnitud el edificio ya que es muy interesante,ademas q hay q indicar que se encuentra frente al mar en la via costanera.


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Me piace!!*

Me gusta mucho, parece una hacienda, el color...todo..me gusta!

GCA




guillermochs said:


> Municipalidad de Chachapoyas - Amazonas


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Azzurro said:


> Antes del terremoto, no sé como estará ahora


La de Ica sobrevivio , pero no se quien la diseño, quizas el mismo que hizo la de Lima, porque en Ica en los años 40, junto con Lima, se hizo un proyecto de remodelacion total de la Plaza Mayor, quizas al ver que ese gano en Lima, lo mismo hicieron aqui XD.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Curioso el thread, desde joyas arquitectonicas super interesantes, hasta horrendos mamarrachos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Imanol said:


> Curioso el thread, desde joyas arquitectonicas super interesantes, hasta horrendos mamarrachos.


*:lol::lol::lol:tú lo has dicho y estás en lo cierto:bash:*


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

*nueva municipalidad del callao*

creo que esta se prepara a ser la mas moderna muni del peru, me encanta el diseño


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

No se por qué presiento que a Trick le va a encantar ese video xD

Bueno, no se ve mal, pero ese rojo como que ....:sleepy: Y puxa, si va a estar al lado del Real Felipe, un poco de sobriedad no le vendria nada mal.


----------



## ShaelKoNef (Jan 15, 2007)

pero ese del callao me trae ciertas dudas, 

ese megavolado de masomenos 20 metros... 
1ero q va a salir CARISIMO,
2do que, (como se ve que la losa es plana) va a tener la superviga dentro del edificio.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

francis2064 said:


> creo que esta se prepara a ser la mas moderna muni del peru, me encanta el diseño


Yo estoy 100% en contra de ese proyecto, que el inutil INC deberia paralizar: estan destruyendo el entorno del Real Felipe, estan tapando sus muros! esta demasiado pegado a el, un hecho como este en otro pais seria un escandalo, pero aqui, hasta lo aplaudimos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si es verdad lo que dice Imanol, no hay que permitir que se ejecute este proyecto!! noo!! el Real Felipe es unico


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Si la zona hubiese sido otra quedaria kay:, pero al lado del RF no se pases ps


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

La actual biblioteca de Barranco fue por mucho tiempo sede municipal, de lejos más bella que la actual sede.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La muni distrital de Yanahuara(AQP).....









La muni distrital de Cayma(AQP).....









Las fotos son del forista Insaciable....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La muni del distrito de Jose Luis Bustamante y Ribero (AQP)









se aprecia el Misti y la Villa Médica..aunque ya no creo que se vea ahora la villa medica por los departamentos que se han construido ahi....

foto del forista Chalaco....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos como siempre suiguitarrr el mejor tambien tu :banana::banana:


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

Me gusta la de Cayma, siempre fue municipio??, tiene pinta de Convento ¿?


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustaron las de Miraflores, Lima, Jesus María, Cusco, Chiclayo, Cayma, Trujillo, Chachapoyas y la antigua de Arequipa. Después, las que me gustan más o menos serían las de Lambayeque, San Isidro, Ica, Huamanga y Pueblo Libre. 

Interesante thread.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

*municipalidad de la perla*

esta es uno de los palacios municipales mas modernos de todo lima y callao


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

*plazuela de la perla*


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

La Perla es un distrito bastante llamativo ya que todo es de color rosado, desde los postes de luz, pasando por los tachos de basura hasta las paredes interiores de la municipalidad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> La Perla es un distrito bastante llamativo ya que todo es de color *rosado*, desde los postes de luz, pasando por los tachos de basura hasta las paredes interiores de la municipalidad.


Debería llamarse Ciudad Incascrapers. 

:rofl:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> Debería llamarse Ciudad Incascrapers.
> 
> :rofl:


Completamente de acuerdo, aunque mejor sería Ciudad Superguay :lol:


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

hey que pasa no se burlen de mi distrito!!! no, si es verdad este alcalde actual es mas pacharaco que la chola chabuca, no tiene sentido alguno de estetica, soy hincha del boys pero para que todo sea rosado no es para tanto tampoco!!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

francis2064 said:


> hey que pasa no se burlen de mi distrito!!! no, si es verdad este alcalde actual es mas pacharaco que la chola chabuca, no tiene sentido alguno de estetica, soy hincha del boys pero para que todo sea rosado no es para tanto tampoco!!


Jejeje. Claro se entiende que quieren hacer algo similar al barrio de la Boca con los colores del equipo local por todas partes. Sin embargo, creo que ya exageraron y es más podrían hacerlo pero no utilizando postes de luz o tachos de basura sino pintando algunos murales con motivos del Boys u otra cosa similar.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

DoctorZero said:


> Jejeje. Claro se entiende que quieren hacer algo similar al barrio de la Boca con los colores del equipo local por todas partes. Sin embargo, creo que ya exageraron y es más podrían hacerlo pero no utilizando postes de luz o tachos de basura sino pintando algunos murales con motivos del Boys u otra cosa similar.


no creo que el rosado del distrito tenga que ver con el sport boys, mas bien son los colores del partido del alcalde


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

francis2064 said:


> no creo que el rosado del distrito tenga que ver con el sport boys, mas bien son los colores del partido del alcalde


Bueno si es así es simplemente lamentable. Aunque es algo que se repite en varios distritos como, por ejemplo, Jesús María donde los postes y los quioscos han sido pintados de verde con amarillo solo por el partido del alcalde hno:.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Como se les ocurre hacer esa futura municipalidad al lado del Real Felipe??? ... Callao Provincia de las Maravillas!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Un videito que encontré en YouTube, titulado: Anteproyecto nuevo Local Municipal en el distrito de Casa Grande, Región La Libertad, Peru.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

interesante....pero sin contexto no vale......


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Luego de ver el video, me fui a la página web del municipio, pero no encontré nada al respecto, o no lo supe ubicar. Lo siento...



sugarrw said:


> interesante....pero sin contexto no vale......


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Canelita said:


> Luego de ver el video, me fui a la página web del municipio, pero no encontré nada al respecto, o no lo supe ubicar. Lo siento...


Bah lo que vale es tu buena intención. Además no es el primer municipio sin contexto que vemos en este thread. 

Más fotos gracias a flickr.com:

Municipalidad de Pueblo Libre









Municipalidad de Huánuco









Y la gran sorpresa... ¿se acuerdan de esto?


DoctorZero said:


> Municipalidad de Huaripampa en el Valle del Mantaro


Pues ahora se ve así:









:cheers:


----------



## Litox08 (Dec 31, 2007)

Que buen cambio de look Gere eh! Quedó muchísmo mejor de amarillo!
Interesante el thread, muy buenas todas las fotos, pero me quedo con el Palacio Municipal de Lima, está estupendo!!!

Saludos gente del Peru!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

A mi siempre me gusto la de Huaripampa, el tipico edificio republicano de pueblo o ciudad pequeña, le daria otro color pero el amarillo no le quedo nada mal.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

ka de pueblo libre no era como se ns muestra actualmente, era muy parecida a la casa q sale a su izquierda, fue remodelada para q este como luce hoy


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Las tres últimas munis se ven bien, sobre todo la de Pueblo Libre.


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Salvado por el amarillo!*

Lo que hace un cambio de color en la pintura aveces es asombroso...jamás debió tener ese verde!!!

GCA




Litox08 said:


> Que buen cambio de look Gere eh! Quedó muchísmo mejor de amarillo!
> Interesante el thread, muy buenas todas las fotos, pero me quedo con el Palacio Municipal de Lima, está estupendo!!!
> 
> Saludos gente del Peru!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Si definitivamente el amarillo fue la salvación de esa muni, quedo bonita se ve bien!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Azzurro said:


> Lo que hace un cambio de color en la pintura aveces es asombroso...jamás debió tener ese verde!!!
> 
> GCA


Ni ese edificio ni ninguno debería tener ese verde!!! Fácil le quedaría bien a una casa de perro o de muñecas...


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> Ni ese edificio ni ninguno debería tener ese verde!!!* Fácil le quedaría bien a una casa de perro o de muñecas...*


¿Qué te ha hecho tu perro o... tus muñecas? :uh:

:lol:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Siempre me gustó la municipalidad de Pueblo Libre, parece una miniatura de la Municipalidad de Lima, con balcón incluido.
La de Huánuco sobria pero prefiero eso a "pintoresca".
Y la de Huaripampa se ve mucho mejor con su nuevo color. Deberían prohibir ese verde agua.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gusto mucho la de pueblo libre


----------

